# Toolman's Wallpaper & Art 'German Edition'



## Toolman (1 Sep. 2012)

So, dann möchte ich auch mal einen Thread starten. Was hier so drin sein wird ist dem Threadtitel entnehmbar  Sprich hauptsächlich verschiedene Wallpaper aber auch mal Avatare oder auch Signaturen von Mädels aus good old Germany. Viel Spaß damit - ich werde versuchen den Thread regelmäßig aktuell zu halten... 

Starten möchte ich dann heute mit

*Heidi Klum*



 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Death Row (1 Sep. 2012)

Ist ne nette Idee, da fallen mir gute deutsche Damen ein


----------



## MetalFan (2 Sep. 2012)

Frohes Schaffen!


----------



## Vespasian (2 Sep. 2012)

Frau Klum is schonmal 'n guter Start!


----------



## link (2 Sep. 2012)

cool


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2012)

haste gut gemacht :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (6 Sep. 2012)

:thx: für eure Kommentare! :thumbup:

Weiter geht's mit 2x *Mandy Capristo*



 

​


----------



## Toolman (12 Sep. 2012)

*Toni Garrn*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Magni (12 Sep. 2012)

Tolle Arbeiten, sehen echt klasse aus. Nur weiter so.


----------



## /petermann/ (15 Sep. 2012)

Ich warte schon auf die nächste Edition. Danke, Toolman


----------



## Toolman (18 Sep. 2012)

*Lena Meyer-Landrut*



 

 

​ 
*Michelle Hunziker*



 

 

​ 
*Sylvie van der Vaart*



 

 




 

 




 

 

​


----------



## katerkarlo (18 Sep. 2012)

Super Super dieser Beitrag


----------



## Blechbuckel (27 Sep. 2012)

Gigantisch! Weiter so :thumbup:


----------



## luuckystar (27 Sep. 2012)

Danke für Michelle.
Hast du noch mehr von ihr??


----------



## internetjet (27 Sep. 2012)

tolle sache! danke!


----------



## Seppl1303 (1 Okt. 2012)

Heidi Klum ganz toll. Hast noch mehr von ihr ?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Lenaaaaa


----------



## Toolman (3 Okt. 2012)

Da 80% des ersten Wallpapers deutsch sind und der Rest davon dicht dran ist, kommts hier rein 

*'3-Way-Dance'*



 

 

*Franziska Knuppe*



 

​


----------



## schepppern (12 Okt. 2012)

Frohes Schaffen!


----------



## Toolman (13 Okt. 2012)

*Lena Gercke*



 

 

 




 

​


----------



## chasteboy (23 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Wallpaper von *Mandy Capristo* a.k.a. *SEXIEST WOMEN ALIVE ! ! !*


----------



## Toolman (30 Okt. 2012)

*Jana Ina, Diane Kruger, Heidi Klum, Toni Garrn*



 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Q (30 Okt. 2012)

besonderen Dank für Antonia Garrn :thumbup:


----------



## katerkarlo (30 Okt. 2012)

Einfach supertolle Bilder


----------



## Marc67 (8 Nov. 2012)

Super tolle Bilder. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Toolman (8 Nov. 2012)

auch hier...




*Toni*



 ​


----------



## Brian (8 Nov. 2012)

KLasse vielen dank,gruss Brian :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Nov. 2012)

Danke für Toni :thumbup:


----------



## woba25 (14 Nov. 2012)

Danke für die WP


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2012)

:thx: dir für die tollen Wallis :thumbup:


----------



## gumani (28 Nov. 2012)

dankeschön ^^


----------



## koeten (28 Nov. 2012)

Super! Danke!


----------



## marriobassler (7 Dez. 2012)

schee schee


----------



## callede (22 Dez. 2012)

Klasse WP! Super Arbeit!


----------



## Toolman (24 Dez. 2012)

Heute zum Fest eine Runde Silvie 



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2012)

:thx: dir für lecker Silvie


----------



## Toolman (13 Jan. 2013)

Magdalena Neuner 
*(1920x1200)*



 

 

 

​


----------



## Tramb (14 Jan. 2013)

danke für silvie!


----------



## Rolli (16 Jan. 2013)

:thx: dir für die süsse Magdalena


----------



## gerd272000 (22 Jan. 2013)

Ganz toll gemacht


----------



## Toolman (26 Jan. 2013)

Toni
(1920x1080)



 

​


----------



## Helgolino (27 Jan. 2013)

sehr gut geworden!


----------



## Rolli (27 Jan. 2013)

:thx: dir für Toni warum schaut sie so runter hat sie da noch was


----------



## Lisa007 (30 Jan. 2013)

tolle Arbeiten - danke für´s Hochladen


----------



## Hansgram (31 Jan. 2013)

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Jikiri (12 Feb. 2013)

tolle Idee und Wallpaper


----------



## immortalaxe (3 März 2013)

Vielen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (7 Apr. 2013)

Lange war's ruhig, aber jetzt gibt's was neues von Silvie

*[1920x1080]*



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2013)

:thx: dir für die tollen Wallis von Silvie


----------



## Toolman (12 Apr. 2013)

*[1920x1200]*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (12 Apr. 2013)

:thx: schön


----------



## Sethos I (19 Apr. 2013)

dankeschön


----------



## dambow (28 Apr. 2013)

tolle bilder dabei


----------



## Toolman (14 Mai 2013)

Diane Kruger
*[1600x1200] [2560x1440] [2560x1600]*



 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Mai 2013)

Kann ich mir die Arbeit ja sparen 

:thx: Tool


----------



## Rolli (24 Mai 2013)

:thx: dir für die elegante Diane


----------



## clauirrrg (19 Juni 2013)

klasse Bilder


----------



## BlueElephant (24 Juni 2013)

Toll gemacht !


----------



## Toolman (23 Juli 2013)

So, nach etwas längerer Wartezeit mal was neues...

Sylvie van der Vaart
*[1600x1200] [2560x1440] [2560x1600]*



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (23 Juli 2013)

:thx: dir für die reizende Sylvie


----------



## frank63 (24 Juli 2013)

Danke für die heiße Sylvie.


----------



## Toolman (30 Juli 2013)

Jessica Ginkel



 

 

​


----------



## MetalFan (30 Juli 2013)

Mensch, mit ihr hätte ich bei dir nie gerechnet - ein sehr schönes Motiv!


----------



## Rolli (30 Juli 2013)

:thx: dir für die schöne Jessica


----------



## Toolman (12 Aug. 2013)

Annemarie Warnkross


 

 

 

Sylvie van der Vaart


 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (13 Aug. 2013)

Tolle Wallis der beiden Schönen :thumbup:


----------



## germania (25 Aug. 2013)

..tolle einblicke


----------



## Toolman (3 Okt. 2013)

Natalie Horler


 

 

Sylvie Van der Vaart


 

​


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2013)

Klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (26 Okt. 2013)

Karolina & Eva


 



Verona Pooth


 

​


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2013)

:thx: schön


----------



## Death Row (26 Okt. 2013)

Danke für *Karo und Eva*


----------



## Quaisar (31 Okt. 2013)

Danke für die Super Wallpaper !


----------



## iLoveSusanSarandon (16 Nov. 2013)

Sehr gelungen. TOP :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (27 Nov. 2013)

Toni Garrn


 

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Nov. 2013)

:thx: dir für die Schöne


----------



## Toolman (2 Dez. 2013)

Helene Fischer



 

​


----------



## Rolli (3 Dez. 2013)

:thx: dir für die schöne Helene


----------



## birdman (13 Dez. 2013)

Großartig! Danke dafür!


----------



## Toolman (17 Dez. 2013)

Kathrin Werderitsch
(Model aus Österreich)



 

​


----------



## Rolli (17 Dez. 2013)

Klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## mod2001 (17 Feb. 2014)

Sehr gute Bilder dabei...WOW


----------



## vbg99 (27 Feb. 2014)

Sehr gute Arbeit, danke!


----------



## stadtbote (28 Feb. 2014)

:thx::thx::thx::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Toolman (6 März 2014)

Charlotte Engelhardt


 

​


----------



## Rolli (7 März 2014)

:thx: dir für die schöne Charlotte


----------



## Toolman (9 März 2014)

Lena Meyer Landrut


 

​


----------



## Rolli (10 März 2014)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## Hehnii (10 März 2014)

Schöner Lena-Walli.....:thx: Dir!!!


----------



## Toolman (15 März 2014)

Annemarie Carpendale


 

​


----------



## Rolli (15 März 2014)

Tolles Walli der reizenden Annemarie :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## samufater (29 Apr. 2014)

Danke für Michelle.


----------



## Toolman (29 Apr. 2014)

Heidi Klum
*[1920x1200]*



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (29 Apr. 2014)

:thx: dir für die schöne Heidi


----------



## Mogwai68 (2 Mai 2014)

wirklich sehr schöne sammlung!!!


----------



## Toolman (10 Mai 2014)

Eva Padberg
*[1920x1200]*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (11 Mai 2014)

Klasse Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## hunter57 (11 Mai 2014)

Super,vielen dank


----------



## Hehnii (11 Mai 2014)

Eva ist super! :thumbup:

Leider auch viel zu selten hier zu sehen.

...als doppelt :thx:


----------



## light1 (16 Mai 2014)

nice vielen dank^^


----------



## Toolman (18 Mai 2014)

Toni Garrn
*[1920x1200]*



 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (18 Mai 2014)

:thx: dir für die schöne Toni


----------



## Toolman (1 Juni 2014)

Jana Ina (Zarella)
*[1920x1200]*



 

​


----------



## Rolli (1 Juni 2014)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Jana Ina


----------



## Kenjator0711 (14 Juni 2014)

super... toll...


----------



## Toolman (15 Juni 2014)

Eva Padberg



 

​


----------



## Rolli (15 Juni 2014)

Schöne Wallis von Eva :thx: dir


----------



## power72 (11 Juli 2014)

Toolman schrieb:


> Natalie Horler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder :thx:


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2014)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (13 Juli 2014)

Julia Stegner



 

​


----------



## Rolli (13 Juli 2014)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Julia


----------



## luuckystar (13 Juli 2014)

tolle Wallpaper.
Könntest du auch was von Michelle Hunziker machen?


----------



## Toolman (14 Juli 2014)

Ich schaue mal, ob ich was brauchbares von Michelle finde 

aber heute gibt's erstmal etwas Musikalisches 


Linda Hesse



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Juli 2014)

Toolman schrieb:


> aber heute gibt's erstmal etwas Musikalisches ​



Ich hör nix 

:thx: für die süße Linda, schöne Arbeit :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (15 Juli 2014)

:thx: dir für die süsse Linda


----------



## david680 (15 Juli 2014)

Tolle Bilder :thx:


----------



## Toolman (31 Juli 2014)

luuckystar schrieb:


> Könntest du auch was von Michelle Hunziker machen?



Bitteschön:

Michelle Hunziker (x2)



 

 



 

​


----------



## Rolli (31 Juli 2014)

:thx: dir für die süsse Michelle


----------



## samufater (31 Juli 2014)

Super Super dieser Beitrag


----------



## luuckystar (1 Aug. 2014)

Toolman schrieb:


> Bitteschön:
> 
> Michelle Hunziker (x2)
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für Michelle


----------



## Soraya C (8 Aug. 2014)

Finde ich aufjedenfall sehr nice :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (9 Aug. 2014)

Sylvie Meis (x2)



 

​


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2014)

:thx: dir für lecker Sylvie


----------



## Toolman (15 Aug. 2014)

Diane Kruger (x1)



​


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Aug. 2014)

:thx: Tool für Schatzi, zum Glück hatte ich ein anderes der 3 Motive im Blick für ein WP


----------



## Rolli (15 Aug. 2014)

Feines Walli von Diane :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (20 Aug. 2014)

Mandy Capristo



​


----------



## Rolli (20 Aug. 2014)

Klasse Walli von Mandy :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (2 Okt. 2014)

Heidi Klum (x1)



 

​


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2014)

Feines Walli von Heidi :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (6 Okt. 2014)

Linda Hesse (x1)



 

​


----------



## Rolli (6 Okt. 2014)

:thx: dir für die süsse Linda :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Okt. 2014)

Sehr nett das WP mit Linda :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (26 Okt. 2014)

Eva Habermann (x2)



 

 


 

​


----------



## Rolli (26 Okt. 2014)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Eva


----------



## bodywatch (28 Okt. 2014)

genial, wundervoll gemacht ... danke


----------



## Toolman (19 Nov. 2014)

Nadine Leopold (x1)



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2014)

:thx: für Nadine, der Shoot bietet sich ja auch förmlich an


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2014)

Lecker Lady :thx: dir


----------



## GTO87 (4 Dez. 2014)

Danke Danke Danke


----------



## Toolman (22 Dez. 2014)

Alessandra Meyer-Wölden (x1)



 

​


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2014)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (5 Jan. 2015)

Nadine Leopold (x1)



 

​


----------



## Rolli (5 Jan. 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## tl75020 (5 Jan. 2015)

wawwwwwwww


----------



## Mike1234 (27 Feb. 2015)

wunderschön !! Danke


----------



## Arhey (9 März 2015)

tolle sache! danke!


----------



## Yasmine (24 März 2015)

Danke für deine Wallis


----------



## Toolman (8 Sep. 2015)

Enissa Amani

*[1440p] [1600p]


*

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (8 Sep. 2015)

Schöne Lady :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (2 Dez. 2015)

*Oktober & November Wallpaper nochmal hier zusammengefasst:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
*​


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2015)

Schöne Zusammenfassung :thx: dir


----------



## ninodeangelo (26 Dez. 2015)

Super. Vielen Dank


----------



## ashcroft1981 (3 Jan. 2016)

super danke


----------



## Alex30766 (3 Jan. 2016)

Tolle Bilder, danke


----------



## HansFrans (4 Jan. 2016)

schön gemacht


----------



## Brian (4 Jan. 2016)

:thx: vielmals Tool für die neuesten Wallpaper :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (16 Jan. 2016)

Toni Garrn

*[1080p] [1200p]*
(x2)



 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Brian (16 Jan. 2016)

:thx: Tool für sexy Toni :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Jan. 2016)

:thx: für Toni


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2016)

:thx: dir für die reizvolle Toni


----------



## xata (20 Jan. 2016)

gute arbeit


----------



## scangod8 (22 Jan. 2016)

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe!


----------



## king2805 (5 Feb. 2016)

danke schöne bilder


----------



## liopk (18 Feb. 2016)

so viele schöne wallpaper


----------



## Hehnii (18 Feb. 2016)

Die Toni Garrn - Wallis gefallen mir sehr gut. :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Toolman (19 Feb. 2016)

Alena Blohm

*[1080p] [1200p]*



 

 


Anna Ewers

*[1080p] [1200p]*



 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2016)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (27 Feb. 2016)

Danke Rolli!


Vanessa Mai

*[1080p] [1200p]*
(x2)



 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2016)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Vanessa


----------



## Herbert123 (7 März 2016)

sehr schön


----------



## Toolman (16 Apr. 2016)

Diane Kruger
Luisa Hartema
Sylvie Meis

*[1080p] [1200p]*



 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2016)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Apr. 2016)

:thx: für Schatzi


----------



## Marcello (26 Apr. 2016)

:thx: Schöne Bilder


----------



## liopk (26 Apr. 2016)

schöne bilder


----------



## Toolman (8 Mai 2016)

Lena Meyer-Landrut

*[1440p] [1600p]*



 

 ​


----------



## dante_23 (8 Mai 2016)

sehr, sehr stylisch :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (19 Mai 2016)

Tolle Collage von Lena :thx: dir


----------



## CarlCube (28 Mai 2016)

Toller Einfall und eine ebenso klasse Umsetzung. Ich möchte allen Uploadern danke schön sagen!:thumbup:
Eine gelungene und anspruchsvoll erstellte Sammlung ist das hier.
Danke auch für die Idee


----------



## cereyan (31 Juli 2016)

sehr schöne bilder.danke!


----------



## Toolman (5 Aug. 2016)

auch hier mal wieder etwas Leben reinbringen...
(#2010 #2011 #2012 #throwbackAugust #SBE #Mainpage)

alle WP in *[1200p]*
(andere Größen auf Wunsch)

Diane Kruger
Heidi Klum




 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2016)

:thx: dir für die beiden Schönen


----------



## Toolman (7 Aug. 2016)

Toni Garrn




 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2016)

:thx: dir für die reizende Toni


----------



## Toolman (9 Aug. 2016)

Lena Meyer-Landrut




 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Aug. 2016)

:thx: für Toni und du weißt schon wen


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2016)

Schönes Walli von Lena :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (11 Aug. 2016)

Eva Padberg




 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (12 Aug. 2016)

Jana Ina Zarella




 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (15 Aug. 2016)

Lena Gercke




 

 

 ​


----------



## gin3 (17 Aug. 2016)

wow hammer bilder vielen dank !


----------



## Toolman (21 Aug. 2016)

Sylvie Meis




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (23 Aug. 2016)

Michelle Hunziker




 ​


----------



## Brian (23 Aug. 2016)

Danke Tool fürs tolle Wallpaper von der hübschen Michelle...


----------



## Toolman (24 Aug. 2016)

Toni Garrn




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Brian (24 Aug. 2016)

Feine Wallis von sexy Toni :WOW:
:thx: dir Tool :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2016)

Mal länger nicht da  da haut der Tool so klasse Wallis raus  :thx: dir


----------



## dhaddy (7 Sep. 2016)

Was für eine schönheit.


----------



## Toolman (2 Okt. 2016)

*September*

Ann-Kathrin Brömmel (x2)
Heidi Klum (x1)
Stefanie Giesinger (x1)




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (2 Okt. 2016)

Auch hier mein :thx:


----------



## Toolman (7 Dez. 2016)

*Oktober + November*

Heidi Klum
Lena Gercke (x3)
Linda Hesse (x2)
Lorena Rae (x3)
Sophia Thomalla
Stefanie Giesinger (x2)
Sylvie Meis (x2)




 





 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 





 





 

 

 





 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2016)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## tvgirlslover (10 Dez. 2016)

Fantastische Arbeit! :thumbup: Danke dir für deine Mühe


----------



## Toolman (1 Jan. 2017)

*Dezember*

Lena Meyer-Landrut (x2)
Lorena Rae (x4)
Stefanie Giesinger
Sylvie Meis




 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 





 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (1 Jan. 2017)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (3 Feb. 2017)

*Januar*

Charlotte Engelhardt (x3)
Lena Meyer-Landrut (x5)
Luisa Hartema




 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (3 März 2017)

*Februar*

Jeanette Biedermann (x4)
Lena Meyer-Landrut (x2)
Toni Garrn




 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (1 Apr. 2017)

*März*

Carolin Kebekus (x2)
Diane Kruger (x2)
Emilia Schüle (x2)
Josefine Preuß (x4)
Luisa Hartema
Mareile Höppner
Maria Höfl-Riesch (x4)




 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 





 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## bunker (4 Apr. 2017)

sehr geil die Fotos danke


----------



## Toolman (4 Mai 2017)

*April*

Emilia Schüle
Lena Meyer-Landrut




 





 

 ​


----------



## selam9 (7 Mai 2017)

wow this is really really really great


----------



## nerdmeister (19 Mai 2017)

OMG...VIELEN DANK!!!:thx:


----------



## Toolman (4 Juni 2017)

*Mai*

Helene Fischer
Lena Meyer-Landrut




 





 

 ​


----------



## slipknot7 (31 Juli 2017)

popopopopopop


----------



## Toolman (4 Aug. 2017)

*Juli*

Beatrice Egli (x3)
Janine Kunze (x2)
Lena Meyer-Landrut (x2)
Vanessa Mai




 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 

 





 

 ​


----------



## tvgirlslover (5 Aug. 2017)

Fantastische Wallis! :thx: für deine Arbeit :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (2 Sep. 2017)

*August*

Heidi Klum (x3)
Jessica Paszka (x4)




 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## tvgirlslover (3 Sep. 2017)

:thx: dir für die fantastischen Wallis :thumbup:


----------



## scangod8 (4 Sep. 2017)

:thumbup:
Sehr schöne und gelungene Wallpapper!


----------



## Toolman (2 Dez. 2017)

*November*

Diane Kruger
Jessica Paszka (x4)
Lena Gercke (x3)




 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## tvgirlslover (3 Dez. 2017)

Fantastische Arbeit! :thumbup: Herzlichen Dank dafür


----------



## Toolman (3 Jan. 2018)

*Dezember*

_Heidi Klum, Lorena Rae, Mareile Höppner_




 

 

 

 ​


----------



## tvgirlslover (3 Jan. 2018)

Wunderschöne Wallis! :klasse: Vielen Dank für deine Arbeit


----------



## Toolman (3 Feb. 2018)

*Januar*

_Lena Gercke, Mareile Höppner, Sylvie Meis_




 

 

 ​


----------



## tvgirlslover (4 Feb. 2018)

3 wunderschöne Mädels! :thx: für deine tolle Arbeit


----------



## rolli****+ (6 Feb. 2018)

:thx: für all die tollen Wallis!! Respekt! :thumbup: wink2


----------



## Toolman (3 März 2018)

*Februar*

_Micaela Schäfer, Ruth Hofmann, Stefanie Giesinger, Sylvie Meis_




 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## tvgirlslover (4 März 2018)

Super Arbeit! :thumbup: Vielen Dank für die großartigen Wallis


----------



## Marco2 (11 März 2018)

*Hervorragend !!!!*

*...Dankeschön !!!*


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2018)

Auch hier meinen besten Dank :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (7 Apr. 2018)

*März*

_Helene Fischer, Mareile Höppner_




 

​


----------



## Rolli (7 Apr. 2018)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## tvgirlslover (7 Apr. 2018)

2 absolute Traumfrauen! :thx: für die großartigen Wallis


----------



## hans999 (29 Apr. 2018)

sehr gelungen. kasse!


----------



## Toolman (3 Mai 2018)

*April*

_Lorena Rae, Mareile Höppner, Toni Garrn_




 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## tvgirlslover (3 Mai 2018)

3 wunderschöne Mädels!  :thx: für die fantastischen Wallis


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2018)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (2 Juni 2018)

*Mai*

_Linda Hesse_




 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (22 Juni 2018)

:thx: dir für die süsse Linda


----------



## scangod8 (28 Juli 2018)

Danke für deine gute Arbeit....mach weiter so!


----------



## Gscheidhaferl (23 Aug. 2018)

Hervorragende Wallpaper!


----------



## Schlaudraf (28 Dez. 2018)

Toolman schrieb:


> Kathrin Werderitsch
> (Model aus Österreich)
> 
> 
> ...



 sehr geil. Danke für das scharfe Schnuckelchen. Fantastische Arbeit. Gerne weiter so.


----------



## Schlaudraf (28 Dez. 2018)

Toolman schrieb:


> Linda Hesse (x1)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 woowww. Klasse Arbeit. Danke für die scharfe Linda.


----------



## Schlaudraf (28 Dez. 2018)

Toolman schrieb:


> Toni Garrn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toni ist der Wahnsinn. Danke für die tollen Wallis der scharfen Toni.


----------



## Schlaudraf (28 Dez. 2018)

Erstklassige Arbeiten. Vielen Dank für die vielen tollen Wallis und Collagen. Ich hoffe es geht hier so fantastisch weiter.


----------



## Nobullshit (11 Feb. 2019)

German babes are hot!!  thx2


----------



## cccchris (18 Feb. 2019)

echt schön


----------



## leni.halder1 (24 Feb. 2019)

Super Wallpaper!


----------



## Toolman (8 Aug. 2019)

*Juli*

_Ella Endlich, Lorena Rae, Toni Garrn_




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (8 Aug. 2019)

Tolle Wallis :thx: sehr :thumbup:


----------



## Sepp69 (14 Aug. 2019)

Wow! Tollen Pics!


----------



## Toolman (1 Sep. 2019)

*August*

_Lena Meyer-Landrut, Vanessa Mai_




 

​


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2019)

Auch hier nochmals :thx:


----------



## scangod8 (5 Sep. 2019)

Danke für Heidi!


----------



## Toolman (2 Nov. 2019)

*September + Oktober
*
_Ella Endlich, Heidi Klum, Sylvie Meis, Victoria Swarovski_




 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (3 Nov. 2019)

Wunderbar :thx: sehr


----------



## Toolman (2 Jan. 2020)

*Dezember
*
_Ella Endlich, Lena Meyer-Landrut (x2), Sophia Thiel (x4), Sylvie Meis (x4)_




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## thejudge (30 Jan. 2020)

thanks for the pics


----------



## bupa28 (20 Feb. 2020)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen...:thx::thumbup:


----------



## d12ki (25 Feb. 2020)

nice hairline. Support!


----------



## Eagle (17 Okt. 2020)

Wow top Aufnahmen


----------

